
Distributed kitchen service Pilotworks is shutting down - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/14/distributed-kitchen-service-pilotworks-is-shutting-down/
======
JohnWatsman
They did so with an incredible lack of respect for their customers.

